
MIT 6.S094: Guest Lecturer Sacha Arnoud, Director of Engineering at Waymo - lawrenceyan
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LSX3qdy0dFg
======
partingshots
I got to talk with Sacha in person after this lecture, and it’s amazing to
realize just how far ahead Waymo currently is against the rest of the
competition. Really looking forward to 2018 and seeing commercial public
release finally happen.

